# Advice for a trainee : Purchasing a HVLP Gun



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

Looking to buy a HVLP gun for work.
I'm training at the moment so I don't have a lot of cash to spend on new so am looking on ebay and other used places.

The guys at work all use Graco guns but having difficulty finding one in my price range.

So was wondering what other brands/models would be good to search for.

I did see an Iwatta w200 but wasnt sure if this was suitable for HVLP.

Anyway hope you can help

Elbow


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What kind of work do you do? Why do you need to buy your own sprayer or gun it sounds like?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm assuming you'll be running it off an air compressor? What's your setup?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks like you'll be hooking up to a pressure pot. C.A.T. sprayers are good, Graco, Devillbis, etc.


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

Sorry guys I should've been a bit clearer, we use this kind of system (below).
We do office refurbishments so its mainly painting over existing paint work on window frames and external panels.
Mostly 2 pack at the moment.
Sorry my terminology is a bit crap as I'm still learning what the stuff is all called!


> Why do you need to buy your own sprayer or gun it sounds like?


I don't have to buy my own but I want to for reasons that would take too long to go into here. 
I like the Graco Edge but like I said in my original post I'm looking for something a bit cheaper to do for now until I can afford something better.

thanks for the response guys , appreciate the interest.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I own a graco unit, have some gripes with their gun it but overall its a good unit. Check out some of the apollo equipment, their stuff is as good as it gets and they have some cool options like a 2 gallon pressure pot on a rolling cart with a turbine




__





HVLP paint sprayers and spray guns by Apollo Sprayers International







hvlp.com


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I own a graco unit, have some gripes with their gun it but overall its a good unit. Check out some of the apollo equipment, their stuff is as good as it gets and they have some cool options like a 2 gallon pressure pot on a rolling cart with a turbine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one!!
I'll give them a look. Affordable too.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TokyoElbow said:


> Nice one!!
> I'll give them a look. Affordable too.


Yes I am looking at becoming a dealer... send me a PM if you want more info


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I own a Fuji four stage. Well built turbines and guns (but not cheap) and good for clear coats, stains, and thinned down oil based enamels - but not so much for acrylic latex enamels - which is what I primarily wanted it for.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The Iwatta w200 looks like it's for a pressure pot.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Are these metal frames or something. Most people would just brush and roll on an office repaint. Although if it's previously powder coated stuff that's a different story I guess..


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are these metal frames or something. Most people would just brush and roll on an office repaint. Although if it's previously powder coated stuff that's a different story I guess..


Yes, metal frames, either powder coated or crappy paint over with a brush jobs!!
We mainly spray, no rollers or brushes unless its for the odd bits that are out of sight or inaccessible.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

That's different. It would take me way longer to setup to spray than to just brush and roll.


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

I found this for sale online, used, this is the photo he posted and then he sent me more images (below)
It comes with a bespoke wooden box plus transformer 230 > 110v
It has a UK plug socket so assuming it is 230v (?)








He is asking £497.
Do you think it's worththe investment and is it a good price for this?
I saw this new online for around £850.
Is there anything I should be asking him before buying?

Thanks for all the input, very helpful indeed


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

That won't have enough power for what you're trying to do.


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

Masterwork said:


> That won't have enough power for what you're trying to do.


What do you mean by power?
Electric?
Pressure?

Sorry I’m not sure what you mean.

Would this one have enough power?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Can you please give more details about what coatings you want to spray through the gun? Even the Graco 9.5 will struggle with latex.


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

Masterwork said:


> Can you please give more details about what coatings you want to spray through the gun? Even the Graco 9.5 will struggle with latex.


So far I have used acrylic and Celulose
This is one of many machines we use.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Do your self a favor and skip the graco with pps cup, its just a headache trying to fight it. Get a graco 9.5 procomp possibly with remote pressure pot. Alternatively apollo makes a better system. If your just spraying quarts at a time they have a quick change top mounted PPS cup that's pretty slick. If your spraying quarts to gallons then look at a remote pot to feed the gun.

BTW that gun caked in paint is going to give me PTSD!


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Do your self a favor and skip the graco with pps cup, its just a headache trying to fight it. Get a graco 9.5 procomp possibly with remote pressure pot. Alternatively apollo makes a better system. If your just spraying quarts at a time they have a quick change top mounted PPS cup that's pretty slick. If your spraying quarts to gallons then look at a remote pot to feed the gun.
> 
> BTW that gun caked in paint is going to give me PTSD!


Thanks for the suggestions cocomonkeynuts.
I do like the idea of a remote pressure pot, we are always doing big job so often refilling pots. AND a lot of crawling in tight spaces on the scaffold.
I'm surprised my work hasn't got this system considering the type of places we are spraying from where movement is very restricted sometimes.
(It's about £200 for a remote pot system.)

I would like to invest in a system that will enable me to spray upside down (FlexLiner Bag System?)
This would definitely make life easier.


And furthermore my boss just said that we can't use that kind of machine on most sites because it's 230 V so I won't bother with it now.

So for now I'm looking for a gun only.

I saw this with an opening bid of £250 , good price?
Seems ok although it hasn't been cleaned which is a bit concerning.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Factor in $150 for a new quart container and needle set and its in older gun. 250 seems a bit high.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TokyoElbow said:


> And furthermore my boss just said that we can't use that kind of machine on most sites because it's 230 V so I won't bother with it now.


I am 100% sure you can get these systems configured in any voltage configuration you need...

This one for example comes with a 2.5 gallon pressure pot and a built in compressor, pretty slick for production work.




__





HVLP paint sprayers and spray guns by Apollo Sprayers International







hvlp.com


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Factor in $150 for a new quart container and needle set and its in older gun. 250 seems a bit high.


This is what they cost new in the UK


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TokyoElbow said:


> This is what they cost new in the UK


IMO the graco gun is vastly over priced, its better than the titan but still feels cheaply built. Also the one you had listed for sale is an older model...



https://www.totalcoatingsystems.com/store/Apollo-7700-Spray-Gun-p151845419


----------



## TokyoElbow (Feb 28, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> IMO the graco gun is vastly over priced, its better than the titan but still feels cheaply built. Also the one you had listed for sale is an older model...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.totalcoatingsystems.com/store/Apollo-7700-Spray-Gun-p151845419


All the people at work have Graco soi imagine when it comes to getting parts everything is swappable between the staff so I’m not sure if I get a different type will I be stuck if anything breaks.

That gun you linked to looks nice and cheap and affordable.

Would I not need a type that has the pot at the bottom though?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

TokyoElbow said:


> All the people at work have Graco soi imagine when it comes to getting parts everything is swappable between the staff so I’m not sure if I get a different type will I be stuck if anything breaks.
> 
> That gun you linked to looks nice and cheap and affordable.
> 
> Would I not need a type that has the pot at the bottom though?


Obviously if everybody at work is using the same gun you would be better off using the same one (as you mentioned yourself in a previous post).

It sounds like you want the Graco Edge 2 (not plus).
250£is not a bad price, but you may be able to find them for less if you look around. They should last for a long time, and you can pretty much rebuild everything on them. Take it out of your first paycheck- worth it!

They are decent guns. I have two.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

TokyoElbow said:


> All the people at work have Graco soi imagine when it comes to getting parts everything is swappable between the staff so I’m not sure if I get a different type will I be stuck if anything breaks.
> 
> That gun you linked to looks nice and cheap and affordable.
> 
> Would I not need a type that has the pot at the bottom though?


As mentioned graco has a few different models of hvlp gun and the parts are not swappable between all of them. The edge2plus is the newest top of the line graco gun


----------

